# Tag Line Contest - Semi-Finals



## Andy R (Apr 10, 2005)

*The semi-final vote is over...*

*Click Here to go to the final round of voting...*

*It's official the top 3 taglines to make it to the next round are:*

1. Some call it a cooking forum...we call it home (Kitchenelf)
2. Discover Food. Discuss Life. (Deadly Sushi)
3. Friendly folks, good food and more! (PolishedTopaz)

*Click Here to go to the final round of voting...*


----------

